# First aid kit



## Huginn (Nov 21, 2011)

I was thinking the other day that I need to start getting a first aid kit together for my puppy. Things I need to have on hand in case of emergency situations. I have a little over a week until my puppy gets here so I am hoping you guys will have some suggestions of what to put in it. 
Ideas I have right now:
-Styptic Powder
-Vet Wrap
-Bandage Scissors
-Hydrogen Peroxide (I dont have it in the house right now)
-Gauze
-Benadryl
-Antibiotic ointment

I know there are things I am missing and I can't think of them. What would/do you have?


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

Chlorhexidine, Schreiners herbal solution, calm coat, Tramadol, antibiotics, Metacam, Bag balm, Dermalone ointment, Artificial tears, ear wash..

Actually I probably have just about everything in my medicine basket..


----------



## Mia (Oct 4, 2010)

Parvaid
Wild bush flower 
Colladid Silver
New Zealand Collustrum


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Here's a really good thread on this topic...

http://dogfoodchat.com/forum/dog-health-issues-question/9813-what-your-medicine-cabinet.html


----------



## Huginn (Nov 21, 2011)

Thank you for the replies everyone and that thread is a great help!


----------

